# 4k Monitor oder 4k tv



## Lichtbringer1 (10. April 2018)

Guten Tag,

nachdem es bei Samsung Fernsehern in jeder Groeße einen Preisverfall gegeben hat, überlege ich nun, statt einem 4k Monitor einen 4k TV zu kaufen.



1.) Wie hoch ist dein Kapital bzw. der Preisrahmen in dem du dich bewegen kannst?
400-600€


2.) Besitzt du noch einen alten Monitor bei dem du dir nicht sicher bist, ob sich ein Upgrade bzw. Neukauf lohnen würde?
Ja. Einen Acer XB270HU (1440p 144hz g-sync). Allerdings ist das BLB mittlerweile sehr störend geworden und die BildqualitÃ¤t ist auch schlechter geworden.

(Alle paar Monate ist auch mal ein 4k 60hz Sony TV zum Testen da.)

3.) Welche Grafikkarte ist in deinem PC verbaut? (Wichtig bezüglich der Auflösung!)
GTX 1080 GLH


4.) Wie sieht der geplante Verwendungszweck schwerpunktmaeßig aus? Gaming, Film/Foto-Bearbeitung, Office oder Allround?
Gaming, Film, Fotobearbeitung, Office. Hauptsaechlich Fotobearbeitung und Gaming (Ingame Screenshots in 4k+)


5.) Hast du spezielle Wuensche oder Anforderungen an das Produkt?
Das Produkt sollte eine gute Reaktionszeit haben, super Software besitzen (kein Ruckeln beim Bedienen) und eine außergewoehnlich gute Bildqualität aufweisen.
Größe:30 Zoll+

Links:
LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 28", Auflösung ab 3840x2160 (4K UHD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Fernseher mit Hersteller: LG/Panasonic/Philips/Samsung/Sharp, Diagonale ab 32", Auflösung: ab 3840x2160 (4K UHD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Samsung MU6199 101 cm (40 Zoll) Fernseher (Ultra HD, HDR, Triple Tuner, Smart TV): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Samsung U32H850 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## HisN (10. April 2018)

Was bedeutet für Dich die leere Hülse "sämtliche Codecs"?
Dir ist schon klar, dass kein Fernseher das macht, weil es zu viele davon gibt, die teilweise nicht unerheblich Geld kosten.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. April 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Was bedeutet für Dich die leere Hülse "sämtliche Codecs"?
> Dir ist schon klar, dass kein Fernseher das macht, weil es zu viele davon gibt, die teilweise nicht unerheblich Geld kosten.



H.264, h.265, mp4, AVI, mkv, mp4 usw. Die wichtigsten Codecs. Ich habe davon keine Ahnung, allerdings unterstützt z.b. Sony zu wenig Codecs.


----------



## HisN (10. April 2018)

Welcher fehlt Dir beim Sony, vielleicht wird dann ein Schuh draus?
Und wenn das Ding sowieso an den PC kommt, warum übernimmt der dann nicht die Arbeit? Dann ist auf dem TV gar kein Codec nötig.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. April 2018)

(Der Sony TV/Sony Tvs kommen nicht infrage. 10 fps Homescreen Bedienung ist einfach nur schlimm.) 

Gibt es denn Ideen zu Tvs/Monitoren, welche besser wären als die 2 von mir vorgeschlagenen Samsung's aus den Links?


----------



## manimani89 (10. April 2018)

ja der beste Tv für pc ist mein lg oled e7. Die besten Gaming Fernseher 2018 - Perfekt Zocken


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (10. April 2018)

manimani89 schrieb:


> ja der beste Tv für pc ist mein lg oled e7. Die besten Gaming Fernseher 2018 - Perfekt Zocken



2000€? Das ist ein bisschen zu viel.
Ich hatte an maximal 900€ gedacht. Und das auch nur wenn es nicht anders geht.

Gibt es nichts in diesem Preisbereich?
Das 10 Bit Panel des Samsung's müsste eigentlich etwas taugen. 
Oder habt ihr alle nur 2000€+ Monitore/TVS? Die Begeisterung für den 4k 144hz Acer war ja nicht so groß bei dem Preis.


Meine Erfahrung mit TVs ist, dass man den Input lag eher weniger merkt, da man sich mehr an den 40 fps stört, welche eine GTX 1080 in manchen Spielen maximal bei sehr hohen Einstellungen liefert. Bislang bin ich damit eigentlich immer gut klar gekommen.

Und wie mir scheint ist der Samsung U32H850 auf dem Papier der beste Monitor, da VA, 10 Bit Panel und 4 ms Reaktionszeit. Einige aus der Community besitzen diesen ja schon. Könnten diese vielleicht einmal Ihre Erfahrungen Teilen, oder könnte jemand anderes SINVOLLE Alternativvorschläge bringen oder mir sagen, was an meinem Eingangspost nicht in Ordnung ist?


----------



## manimani89 (11. April 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> 2000€? Das ist ein bisschen zu viel.
> Ich hatte an maximal 900€ gedacht. Und das auch nur wenn es nicht anders geht.
> 
> Gibt es nichts in diesem Preisbereich?
> ...


santander alle 3 jahr eine finanzierung bei mir. bis jetzt noch keine probleme gehabt


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. April 2018)

Hat irgendjemand noch einen SINVOLLEN Vorschlag für einen 4k Monitor oder Fernseher?

Budget: bis maximal 700€. Gerne 500€

Anwendungen: Spiele (Assasssins Creed Batman Arkham Titanfall usw. mit hohen bis sehr hohen Einstellungen), Filme, hochqualitative Fotos, Fotobearbeitung.

Farbraumabdeckung: 97%+

Panel: hochqualitatives VA oder IPS Panel

Reaktionszeit: Unter 10ms

Inputlag: gering

Größe: 30 Zoll+

Vorschläge: Links im Eingangspost.


----------



## 0ssi (11. April 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ja. Einen Acer XB270HU (1440p 144hz g-sync).


Stell den Monitor mal testweise auf 60Hz und deaktivier G-Sync. Dann zockst du ohne Sync und berichtest uns wie sehr dich das Tearing stört (Bildrisse bei Bewegung)
und dann mit V-Sync (Vertikale Synchronisierung Ein) und berichtest wie sehr dich der Input Lag stört (Mausverzögerung bei Bewegung). Danach sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. April 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Stell den Monitor mal testweise auf 60Hz und deaktivier G-Sync. Dann zockst du ohne Sync und berichtest uns wie sehr dich das Tearing stört (Bildrisse bei Bewegung)
> und dann mit V-Sync (Vertikale Synchronisierung Ein) und berichtest wie sehr dich der Input Lag stört (Mausverzögerung bei Bewegung). Danach sehen wir weiter.



Tearing ist beim xb270hu@ Custom 4k 60hz (benutzerspezifische Auflösung) in Just Cause 3 schrecklich, in 4096×2160@60hz (Shadow of war) ist Tearing störend aber noch in Ordnung, gleiches gilt für den Input Lag. In 1440p@60hz verringern sich Tearing und Input lag minimal in Shadow of war. Ich denke mal ein echter 4k 60hz Monitor/ TV kann das besser.

Bei dem 60hz Sony 4k TV ist Tearing fast gar nicht vorhanden. 

Input Lag ist ok. Spiele allerdings immer mit vsync off und Foto Brilliant Einstellung. Also alle Bildverbesserer am Sony sind an. Der Gaming Mode hat zu schlechte Farben. Da der Sony allerdings nur alle paar Monate zum Testen da ist und die Software nur eine 15 fps Diashow in allen Menüs bietet, kommt der nicht in Frage. Und auch sonst kein Sony Gerät.

4096×2160 bei Sehr hohen Details sind dann schon weitaus wichtiger als das bisschen Tearing und der Input Lag. Der Samsung Monitor aus dem Eingangspost soll ja angeblich auch nur um die 4ms Reaktionszeit haben. Bei dem Sony ist das mit der Reaktionszeit und dem Input lag über Hdmi schon ok. Sollte allerdings nicht noch schlechter sein, bei einem neuen 4k Gerät.


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2018)

Hast du bei WQHD und UHD auch die gleichen fps gehabt?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. April 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Hast du bei WQHD und UHD auch die gleichen fps gehabt?



Nein. In wqhd waren es 80-100 fps mit Ultra Einstellungen und in UHD waren es 45-52fps mit Ultra Texturen und AF×16 Rest auf Low.


----------



## JoM79 (11. April 2018)

Dann bring erstmal die fps auf den gleichen Wert, da die nen grossen Einfluss aufs tearing haben.


----------



## 0ssi (11. April 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Ich denke mal ein echter 4k 60hz Monitor/ TV kann das besser. Bei dem 60hz Sony 4k TV ist Tearing fast gar nicht vorhanden.


Je Größer das Bild desto mehr sieht man das Tearing. Auf einem Fernseher sind die Bildrisse schon extrem und beim Thema Input Lag ist es ja noch schlimmer
weil ein Fernseher hat durch die verbaute Bildelektronik bereits OHNE Sync einen gewissen Input Lag (>20ms) also mit V-Sync deutlich mehr als ein Monitor.
Wie du als 144Hz Monitor Besitzer überhaupt noch 60Hz ertragen kannst verstehe ich nicht. Da wirkt ein Bewegungsablauf einfach nicht mehr richtig flüssig.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (11. April 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Je Größer das Bild desto mehr sieht man das Tearing. Auf einem Fernseher sind die Bildrisse schon extrem und beim Thema Input Lag ist es ja noch schlimmer
> weil ein Fernseher hat durch die verbaute Bildelektronik bereits OHNE Sync einen gewissen Input Lag (>20ms) also mit V-Sync deutlich mehr als ein Monitor.
> Wie du als 144Hz Monitor Besitzer überhaupt noch 60Hz ertragen kannst verstehe ich nicht. Da wirkt ein Bewegungsablauf einfach nicht mehr richtig flüssig.



Ich musste ja auch 15 fps in Just Cause 3@8k Very high oder 22 fps in Batman Arkham Knight@5k Ultra, Crysis 1 in 8k mit Mods usw. ertragen (gnordork’s albums | Flickr Ich bin leider noch kein Profi aber die Spiele könnten so schön aussehen, wenn man den richtigen Monitor und die richtige Hardware hätte. Profis bei Screenshots sind Xanvast, der alle Bilder in 8k+ Dank 4 Way Titan x Pascal sli aufnehmen kann, Berrdu mit teils eigenen Cinematic Tools, K-Putt aus unserem Forum usw.)

Irgendwann regt man sich dann nicht mehr darüber auf, wenn man mit Auflösungen über 4k Screenshots macht bzw. testet. Aber der Wechsel von 144hz zu 60hz war schon heftig. 

In JC3 ist das Tearing auf dem Fernseher in Ordnung aber auf dem Acer ist das schlimmer. Mit Fernsehern habe ich aufgrund der Bildqualität nicht so das Problem mit dem Input lag und dem Tearing, wenn es nicht zu schlimm ist. In den meisten Spielen geht's allerdings geht's in manchen Spielen gar nicht. Die Spiele ich dann nur auf dem 144hz Monitor, wenn ein 4k Monitor/TV da ist.

Der Meister des Themas Downsampling (JouMxyzptlk - 4K HD, Ultra HD, 6K HD, 10k, 15k HighRes game videos and panoramas)
 ist vor ein paar Jahren von einem kleineren 1920×1200 Monitor auf einen 40 Zoll 4K Monitor gewechselt und scheint gut damit klar zu kommen.  Und da sich ein größerer Bildschirm Lohnen würde, wollte ich jetzt auch auf einen größeren Monitor/TV wechseln. Das Anwendungsprofil von mir stimmt ja in Teilen mit seinem überein. Nur habe ich halt keine Titan X und bin kein Experte auf diesem Gebiet.

Hast du noch einen Vorschlag für einen guten 4k TV oder Monitor?


----------



## 0ssi (12. April 2018)

Ich habe einen LG 65C6D und auch schon oft meinem Rechner drüber laufen lassen aber auf Dauer Zocken kann ich damit nicht. Klar ist natives UHD/4K genial aber ohne hohe FPS+HZ
und eine moderne Bildsynchronisation ist das nur mehr Schein als Sein also das Gameplay mit 144Hz und G-Sync ist eine ganz andere Welt. Nennen wir es ein perfektes Spielgefühl. 

Wenn du aber mit 60Hz zufrieden bist und Sync nicht so wichtig ist dann spare all dein Geld und kaufe dir einen Philips POS9002. Der hat wie die meisten OLED TV's ein 120Hz Panel.
Man kann zwar nur 60Hz zuspielen (was bei UHD/4K ja völlig ausreicht) aber mit Zwischenbildberechnung gehen 120FPS@120HZ bei nur 55ms Input Lag. Mein LG verursacht 100ms. 
Also auch wenn das Spiel nur mit 30FPS läuft macht er daraus 120FPS und es bleibt relativ lagfrei. Dabei gilt: Je weniger FPS als Basis desto mehr Artefakte bei schnellen Bewegungen.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. April 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Ich habe einen LG 65C6D und auch schon oft meinem Rechner drüber laufen lassen aber auf Dauer Zocken kann ich damit nicht. Klar ist natives UHD/4K genial aber ohne hohe FPS+HZ
> und eine moderne Bildsynchronisation ist das nur mehr Schein als Sein also das Gameplay mit 144Hz und G-Sync ist eine ganz andere Welt. Nennen wir es ein perfektes Spielgefühl.
> 
> Wenn du aber mit 60Hz zufrieden bist und Sync nicht so wichtig ist dann spare all dein Geld und kaufe dir einen Philips POS9002. Der hat wie die meisten OLED TV's ein 120Hz Panel.
> ...



Von welchem Geld bezahle ich dann Ryzen+?

Innerhalb des Budgets liegen:

Samsung U32H850 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Und

Samsung MU6199 101 cm (40 Zoll) Fernseher (Ultra HD, HDR, Triple Tuner, Smart TV): Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video

Ich bin nicht bereit 1600€ für einen Fernseher auszugeben. Selbst wenn, könnte ich dann kein Ryzen+ System mehr kaufen.


@JoM79

Habe jetzt mal die fps angeglichen und das Tearing ist bei beiden Auflösungen gleich. In 1440p sind nur die Frametimes leicht besser.

Vielen Dank an JoM97 für den Vorschlag des LG 32UD59. Dieser scheint dem Samsung ähnlich zu sein.

Der Lg ist laut Datenblatt minimal langsamer. Daher wird es wahrscheinlich der Samsung, wenn dieser noch ein wenig im Preis fällt.

Mein Acer Xb270hu läuft jetzt mit 3840x2160@60hz im Standardbetrieb mit fast sync. Optional habe noch ein Profil für 4096x2160@60hz und 3820x1648@60hz angelegt. Viel besser als DSR diese Benutzerspezifischen Auflösungen.
Ein How To gibts hier:  JouMxyzptlk - Nvidia downsample HowTo.
Warum das ganze: JouMxyzptlk - Why using Nvidia downsample.


----------



## 0ssi (12. April 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Von welchem Geld bezahle ich dann Ryzen+?


Wofür brauchst du denn in UHD/4K 60Hz mehr CPU Leistung ? Da reicht deine CPU völlig aus und mehr als einen Ryzen 5 1600(X) würde ich dafür akuell niemals kaufen
weil doch selbst eine GTX1080*Ti* zum Flaschenhals wird also während die CPU 60FPS+ schafft arbeitet die GPU am Limit ! Deine GTX1080 ist ja nochmal 25% langsamer.


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (12. April 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst du denn in UHD/4K 60Hz mehr CPU Leistung ? Da reicht deine CPU völlig aus und mehr als einen Ryzen 5 1600(X) würde ich dafür akuell niemals kaufen
> weil doch selbst eine GTX1080*Ti* zum Flaschenhals wird also während die CPU 60FPS+ schafft arbeitet die GPU am Limit ! Deine GTX1080 ist ja nochmal 25% langsamer.



Weil die Plattform zu alt ist um für meine Fotos aufzurüsten. Das lohnt sich nicht jetzt nochmal 32 GB RAM zu kaufen. 

Ich bräuchte ja auch eine nvme m.2, da meine ssd 850 Pro nicht schnell genug ist, um die Screenshots umzuwandeln oder mit diesen zu arbeiten. Und 16GB RAM reichen da auch nicht aus um mit Nvidia Ansel Bildern umzugehen.

Und 8 Kerne würden in 4k die Frametimes verbessern. Sieht man ja an HisNs x99 System wie gut Frametimes aussehen könnten. Also 1 Monat nach Ryzen+ Release sollte es ein r7 2700x mit x470 Board, 32GB RAM cl14 oder 15 und einer 500GB ssd 960 Pro werden. Wenn die Preise noch steigen, kaufe ich das System ein paar Monate später.

Und btw. Selbst in 4k bei nur 60fps und weniger ist die CPU teils bei 100%. Die GPU auch aber die CPU könnte mit ein paar Kernen mehr viel bringen. Auch in Sachen Foto/ Video Bearbeitung und Real World Performance.


----------



## 0ssi (12. April 2018)

Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Und 8 Kerne würden in 4k die Frametimes verbessern. Sieht man ja an HisNs x99 System wie gut Frametimes aussehen könnten.


Also im GPU Limit gibt es keine schlechten Frametimes und wenn du bei  mehr als 60FPS schlechte Frametimes hast dann mach entweder V-Sync an oder Frame Limit auf 60FPS.



Lichtbringer1 schrieb:


> Und btw. Selbst in 4k bei nur 60fps und weniger ist die CPU teils bei 100%.


Welches Spiel soll das sein ? In UHD/4K dürfte die 1080 immer der Flaschenhals sein, in WQHD könnte man in z.B. Assassins Creed Origins GPU und CPU ans Limit bringen.
Aber anstatt 1-2 Grafikeinstellungen von Ultra auf Sehr Hoch oder Hoch zu stellen willst du neue Hardware kaufen mit der du dann trotzdem wieder im GPU Limit hängst ?


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (13. April 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Also im GPU Limit gibt es keine schlechten Frametimes und wenn du bei  mehr als 60FPS schlechte Frametimes hast dann mach entweder V-Sync an oder Frame Limit auf 60FPS.
> 
> 
> Welches Spiel soll das sein ? In UHD/4K dürfte die 1080 immer der Flaschenhals sein, in WQHD könnte man in z.B. Assassins Creed Origins GPU und CPU ans Limit bringen.
> Aber anstatt 1-2 Grafikeinstellungen von Ultra auf Sehr Hoch oder Hoch zu stellen willst du neue Hardware kaufen mit der du dann trotzdem wieder im GPU Limit hängst ?



Shadow of War, Star Wars The Old Republic usw....
60 fps Limit mit fast sync. Mit v sync ist's noch schlimmer. Die GPU ist der Flaschenhals, allerdings ist dann die CPU auch am Limit bei den ganzen Effekten. Könnte auch der RAM sein aber bei 2400mhz cl14 oder so dürfte der nicht limitieren.

Und ich darf diesen Fernseher gar nicht kaufen. Der wäre ja besser, als der des Hausbesitzers. Ich habe keine Lust mir eine neue Wohnung nur wegen eines Fernsehers zu suchen.

R7 2700x mit 4,3ghz Boost für 300€? Jetzt wird's interessant. Ich glaube da muss man keinen Monat warten.


----------

